# Kaykohl Land & what type of GSD do I want?



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

I am brand new to Germanshepherds.com. Our 12 yo GSD, Thunder, went to guard the gates of heaven on 8/2/11.  I am now starting the search for our newest family member. 

After extensive reading on everything I can find about GSD and breeders I am most confident in one thing: I'm overwhelmed. 
I _think_ I know what I would like in my next GSD: 

My previous GSD had DM, allergies, and the suspected (but not confirmed) hemangiosarcoma so *HEALTH* is extremely important. While I know there are no guarantees in life, I know that good breeding can reduce the likelihood of some major health concerns. 

The dog would be mostly a family companion (I plan on obedience classes of course). 

I like having a dog that is always aware of what's going on in the house and what everyone is doing. A dog that's alert to it's surroundings and knows when something is not right. (Does this imply I want a medium drive dog?)

We are a small family of my husband and I and our almost 4 year old daughter. I work p/t but it's at night, so basically someone is almost always home so the dog won't be alone a lot. 

I lean towards wanting a dog from working line parents with KKL1/KKL2, simply because it makes me feel like the true breed standard is being met as it was originally designed. I hope that doesn't appear too misguided.

I am looking at Kaykohl Land shepherds. Can anyone give me their thoughts or experiences with this breeder or recommend to me a better breeder to meet what it is I think I want? Or maybe, you can tell me what it sounds like I want. 

Any advice and guidance is greatly appreciated. 
~Kirsten


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/131832-opinions-breeder-please.html

Here is one thread. I didn't see any negative comments. That is a plus! I am really sorry to hear about Thunder  Sounds like he lived a good life!


----------



## LoveGSDbreed (Oct 31, 2011)

*Kaykohl Land...*

Hello, I contacted Kaykohl Land this year in search of a reputable breeder after doing research on the GSD breed. I have owned one GSD who passed away a few years ago after 12 years together. She was such an incredible dog- intelligent, loyal, and fun despite considerable social and health issues, (skin allergies, fear/aggression). Never the less, I have become enamored by the breed. 

This time around I plan to invest in a well bred GSD, and was confident in what I learned of Kaykohl Land. The problem is, I contacted the owner and she has never replied. I contacted her twice by email and once by a mailed letter, over a three month period and never received a response or an acknowledgement. 

I don't know the reason but I feel it's unfortunate because I love animals and am a responsible pet owner, (not to mention a daily runner and outdoor enthusiast!) So, I'm disappointed sure,*** comment removed by Admin**

Anyway, I wish you better success with Kaykohl Land, the dogs are beautiful!


----------



## nypiper127 (Dec 12, 2011)

I recently purchased a GSD import from Kaykohl. Please feel free to PM me for more info or email me at [email protected].


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

klmrda said:


> *I lean towards wanting a dog from working line parents* with KKL1/KKL2, simply because it makes me feel like the true breed standard is being met as it was originally designed. I hope that doesn't appear too misguided.
> 
> I am looking at Kaykohl Land shepherds. Can anyone give me their thoughts or experiences with this breeder or recommend to me a better breeder to meet what it is I think I want? Or maybe, you can tell me what it sounds like I want.
> 
> ...


The dogs from that breeder are West German Show Line not working line...

You need to decide if you are looking for show lines as with this breeder, or working lines.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum!

Did you specifically get a chance to look at and click on all the links on this site ---> (click this---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

As you know, this may be a 12 to 15 yr commitment so it's worth all the time you can spend to find the best breeder you can to fit your needs. Plus, the longer you wait (and learn  ) the more $$$$ you can save up for the best dog you can afford!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello fellow Minnesotan. There aren't many GSD breeders in Minnesota that actually work their own dogs. I did find one though! I just put a deposit down on a puppy from Staatsmacht kennels.

Staatsmacht

They just brought their kennel over from Germany recently. He has a really good reputation in the working dog world and does Schutzhund training. I thought they might be a little too hardcore for us, but they are very nice people. We brought our four daughters with us and all of the dogs were great. The scary looking male, Terror, was a big, gorgeous sweetheart. They are very knowledgeable. We get our pup in 3 weeks!

Otherwise, there are many reputable breeders in southern Wisconsin and northern Illinois, close to Chicago area. I have looked at a lot of breeders, but when I found one close, we decided it would be better. 

Here are a few that are a few hours from the twin cities, but are definitely worth looking at

- Home
Almost went with this one. Many, many people on this forum have wonderful things to say about her.

Kelby German Shepherds

My BodyGuard German Shepherd Dogs

Huerta Hof German Shepherds

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## Mfd (Jul 11, 2011)

My friend got a puppy from them. 
I am getting a pup tomorrow from Sapphire Shepherds they are also in Montana. She has a great website with lots of information. We have been there twice its very clean and she only has a few dogs with great pedigree's. Hope this helps if you have more questions feel free to email me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

As others have said, you mention you want a working line puppy and then you mentioned Kaykohl land. They breed German Show lines. I believe these lines would work very well for what you say you want in a pet, just be aware that they're not working lines. Also, they're website says they're not taking reservations for any litters in 2012.


----------



## LoveGSDbreed (Oct 31, 2011)

BR870 said:


> The dogs from that breeder are West German Show Line not working line...
> 
> You need to decide if you are looking for show lines as with this breeder, or working lines.


Hello,

I wanted to share some information on the breeder I have selected for my new German Shepherd, (the litter was actually just born yesterday, Feb 9, 2012, very excited!) I hope it will help in your search. 

I was also looking at Kaykohl Land, and after my personal experience and the experience of others I spoke to who recently purchased there, I have chosen another breeder. I appreciate, and am very happy with a recommendation I received for Bullinger Shepherds. 

BULLINGER SHEPHERD: Tracy Bullinger's Start and Goals I would recommend you visit the site, she acknowledges the topic you raise regarding the different show and working lines. She refers to "the golden middle", a healthy dog with correct structure, that also possesses the temperament and working ability that is needed for Schutzhund. 

I have a lot of confidence in Bullinger Shepherds after reading how accomplished a breeder she is. I have had a very positive experience there, and am looking forward to owning a well bred, outstanding GSD.

Best wishes!


----------



## Sara96 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mfd said:


> My friend got a puppy from them.
> I am getting a pup tomorrow from Sapphire Shepherds they are also in Montana. She has a great website with lots of information. We have been there twice its very clean and she only has a few dogs with great pedigree's. Hope this helps if you have more questions feel free to email me.


I do not have enough messages on the forum to send you a personal message, but I would be very appreciative if you could PM me about a couple questions I have regarding Sapphire shepherds. I have done some research about this breeder and am very interested in purchasing a puppy. I just want to know: What is your experience with getting a puppy from here? what is your puppy like character, personality, drives, health etc. Last, Would you get another puppy from Sapphire Shepherds again? Thank you!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Sarah, 

this is a very old thread (from 2012), and not many of the posters who origially posted are still active on this the board. Best to start a new thread with questions, this one will be locked. 

Admin.


----------

